# Best water to use?



## Lastritez (Nov 2, 2008)

Got a load of new parts on order for my new set up, should start construction next week, will of course post pics and start a jounral when the plants go in. I am currently doind alot of reading (and playing pool) getting my self as clued up as possible, and I see alot of people recomend distilled water, rather than tap water for DWC. Having checked out the price of distilled water, its pretty expensive where I am, I know I can use tap water if I leave it to stand for abotu 24 hours and balance the PH, but I was wondering if its worth using still mineral water, which is really cheap from the local store? or just stck with treated tap water?


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 2, 2008)

Distilled water is $1 at my local Wal-Mart for a gallon.  It ain't THAT expensive.


----------



## Trent45 (Nov 2, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Distilled water is $1 at my local Wal-Mart for a gallon. It ain't THAT expensive.


 
I was gonna say, I just saw it for like 1.15 a gallon. Not gonna cost you much at all.

If you're doing this whole big construction and can't afford ditilled water, maybe you should  save some more cash until you're ready to dive in. You'll need things along the way, it's an investment man, the more you put in, the more you get back.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd try the tap water first. May be nothing wrong with it at all.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2008)

Lastritez said:
			
		

> Got a load of new parts on order for my new set up, should start construction next week, will of course post pics and start a jounral when the plants go in. I am currently doind alot of reading (and playing pool) getting my self as clued up as possible, and I see alot of people recomend distilled water, rather than tap water for DWC. Having checked out the price of distilled water, its pretty expensive where I am, I know I can use tap water if I leave it to stand for abotu 24 hours and balance the PH, but I was wondering if its worth using still mineral water, which is really cheap from the local store? or just stck with treated tap water?



Bottom line is that you need to check the tds of your tap water to decide whether you need to buy distilled water or maybe install an RO system.  Letting tap water stand will dissipate the chlorine, but will do nothing to dissipate other minerals.  You do not want to use mineral water, because you want water devoid of "unknown" minerals.


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 2, 2008)

And don't use a Brita filter or anything similar because it will filter out some necessary minerals necessary to productive growth.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 2, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> And don't use a Brita filter or anything similar because it will filter out some necessary minerals necessary to productive growth.



Actually, we want to start out with water that is as devoid of minerals as possible, which is the reason we recommend using RO or distilled water.  While you may be filtering out or neutralizing needed minerals, these (unknown) minerals are present in your tap water in unknown quantities.  We want to start with water that has a very low TDS so that we can add the minerals that we know the plants need in the quantities that we know they need.  In addition, filters like Brita filters only filter out undissolved solids, but does nothing with dissolved soldis.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 2, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Distilled water is $1 at my local Wal-Mart for a gallon. It ain't THAT expensive.


 
$1.00 a gallon is crazy! that would cost 100's of dollars with any hydro system.

There is a portable RO filter on e-bay for $49.00 and it works great.

Ive used tap water without any problems but check your water first as Hemp G. suggested.


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 2, 2008)

I live in the UK, and a search on the net and from local stores puts distilled water at £4.50 per litre ($7.25), as each of my buckets will at least start with 15 - 17 litres, and I have 4 of them, you can do the maths and work it out. On top of that, it has been suggested that I change the water every 10 or so days, so again do the math and work it out, would probably end up cheaper to by it rather than grow it myself.

I have used tap water up till now, and just treated it, was just wondering if there where any better options that where finacially viable.

I have ordered a PPM meter, waiting for delivery so not sure what the PPM of my tap water is. Will test some when the meter arrives, and post the results to see what you think. Will also look into a RO filter, if thats going to be a better option than tap water, and cheaper than buying distilled, may have to wait for the next grow for that though, she who holds the purse strings says 'not at the moment' even before I have told her the price of the RO filter!!!!


----------



## Disco94 (Nov 2, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Actually, we want to start out with water that is as devoid of minerals as possible, which is the reason we recommend using RO or distilled water.  While you may be filtering out or neutralizing needed minerals, these (unknown) minerals are present in your tap water in unknown quantities.  We want to start with water that has a very low TDS so that we can add the minerals that we know the plants need in the quantities that we know they need.  In addition, filters like Brita filters only filter out undissolved solids, but does nothing with dissolved soldis.



But I don't know too many people growing their own that would know how to add those necessary minerals and at what %.  We all aren't knowledgeable enough to go that far.  I know I am not.  So I was just trying to make a generalization.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Nov 2, 2008)

I'd say tap water is fine. I did the dwc before and I had no problem, the ph was the only thing but that is solved easy. I'm pretty sure that everyone water is alittle differnt so I guess it's hard to say.


----------



## viper1951 (Nov 2, 2008)

you can always take moms pressure cooker and set it up with a few coils of copper tubing  and put it on the stove and make your own even cheaper  if cost is an issue  just a thought


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Nov 2, 2008)

Ive had nothing but trouble with the tap water 'round here... Ph drifting silly, and wierd reactions from the meter that I dont see with distilled. 
I would say invest in an RO unit...or cart the distilled home... Its only 76 cent a gallon at "my" wally world..


----------



## IllusionalFate (Nov 3, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> But I don't know too many people growing their own that would know how to add those necessary minerals and at what %.  We all aren't knowledgeable enough to go that far.  I know I am not.  So I was just trying to make a generalization.


Most nutrient lines will contain the trace minerals you need in at least one of their products. So if you are feeding your plants properly you won't have to worry about deficiencies from using extremely soft water.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 3, 2008)

I don't know how many gallons of water on average people use for hydro, but the RO water from dispensing machine at the liquor store costs 20 cents a gallon, at some locations the water from those machines cost 25 cents a gallon.
So, I get 20 gallons of water for $4.00.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 3, 2008)

*Buy the RO filter, you can use i on your drinking water too!

Tastes great!!!*


----------



## Metro (Nov 3, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> Distilled water is $1 at my local Wal-Mart for a gallon. It ain't THAT expensive.


 
Expense is in the pocket of the beholder. When plants get big, they drink big.  I would check the tap first and then if it's not a good choice, I would look into a RO unit.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 3, 2008)

Disco94 said:
			
		

> But I don't know too many people growing their own that would know how to add those necessary minerals and at what %.  We all aren't knowledgeable enough to go that far.  I know I am not.  So I was just trying to make a generalization.



If I was going to generalize, I would tell everyone to filter their water, even though it only has a limited effect.  When I say that we add minerals, I am talking about the nutrients we add to our water for our plants.  The trouble is that you do not know what is in your drinking water unless you have it tested. In hydroponics, you need to control what is in the water you give your plants.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 3, 2008)

i buy my distilled water at walmart and it only costs me 4 bucks a case,for 6 gallons.i buy 10 cases a week.i also try to keep it stocked up to where i do not have to go every week if i choose not to.if i am at the store i will buy a couple cases while there.its a hassel,but the results speak for themself.


----------



## Stark (Nov 3, 2008)

If you don't want to buy your water then go with the RO filter. I have one mounted under my sink with a 3 gallon tank hooked to it. My tap water(from a well) is 615ppm, I know bad water. After the RO filter it is 62ppm. That's better than my sisters city water at 173ppm.


----------



## The Toker (Nov 3, 2008)

I use K-Life, Potassium Chloride in my water softner, and just use the tap water. This stuff is sodium free and is a natural for plants. I had switched from the salt to this about 6 months before I started growing to make sure this was the only stuff in my water. I have a well for my water supply

grow room
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=30534

buds
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=31418


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i buy my distilled water at walmart and it only costs me 4 bucks a case,for 6 gallons.i buy 10 cases a week.i also try to keep it stocked up to where i do not have to go every week if i choose not to.if i am at the store i will buy a couple cases while there.its a hassel,but the results speak for themself.


 
$40.00 bucks a week is more than I want to spend, a little over one week you would have the money for the portable RO unit and there would be no differance in the results.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 3, 2008)

GROWDUDE,is it a big deal hooking up an ro system?i have been thinking of getting one,but did not want to have to hire someone to installit.i agree on the money.and the hassel of carring allthat water inside.its a btch.appreciate any help.


----------



## peacock (Nov 3, 2008)

I use water from one of my aquariums.  The best is when I clean a tank that has lots of fish waste.  If the fish can live in it, the plants will do fine.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 3, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> GROWDUDE,is it a big deal hooking up an ro system?i have been thinking of getting one,but did not want to have to hire someone to installit.i agree on the money.and the hassel of carring allthat water inside.its a btch.appreciate any help.


 
The portable $49.00 one on e-bay just fits on the kitchen faucet and I fill a 20 gallon drum with it.
The under the sink one was a little harder but still easy enough with simple tools.


----------



## DomsChron (Nov 3, 2008)

*Disco, a nute schedule shouldn't be that hard to make up. Post a thread somewhere and I'm sure some knowledgeable growers should give you some ideas.*


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 3, 2008)

Have convinced #she who must be obeyed' into getting a wall mounted RO system, as we can use that fro our drinking water as well, its costs a fair bit more, and not something we can afford at this moment, will test my tap waters PPM, and see if there is something I can do until the RO filter arrives.


----------



## MiracleDro (Nov 4, 2008)

just search eliminator RO filter. I got one on ebay and it was the best purchase I made. Brought my water from 400ppm to 10. Makes a way more stable ph too


----------

